# تعلم الاوتوكاد.......pdf



## علي رياض التميمي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارفق لكم شرح برنامج الاوتوكاد ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## qazwsxedcrfv (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## am3000asd (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد النجفي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك جزاك الله بالف خير ياخي العزيز


----------



## احمد النجفي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

نطلب منك المزيد من التالق والابداع


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم اخواني على مروركم


----------



## م. السعيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم....
مشكووووووووووور يابشمهندس وانشاءالله يجعلها ربنا فى ميزان اعمالك
بصراحه شرح وافي وبسيط ولكن كيف انزل البرنامج عندي ومن اى موقع وانا بالحقيقه ارغب بتعلم الاوتوكاد
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام اخي شكرا على المشاركة*******لقد تم طرح العديد من المشاركات الحاوية على ما تريدة لكن ابحث عنها في محرك البحث الخاص بالمنتدى وان لم تجدها اعطيك رابط فية عدة برامج هندسية ومنها الاوتوكادhttp://rapidshare.com/users/X7ZL3Z


----------



## محمد دهشورى (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## en.wms (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جــــزاك الله خيرا يااخــــي نطلب منك المزيد من الابـــداع


----------



## اشرف العراقي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك بارك الله فيك


----------



## mdsayed (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يبارك فيك*​


----------



## djelloul10 (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mahmoud ElMorshadi (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا.................مع دوام النجاح والتميز لك وللمنتدى


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## eng-yazan (30 يوليو 2010)

ان شاء الله في سجل حسناتك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## monam omran (31 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
تعليم اوتوكاد مفيد ونتمنا لك التوفيق


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم وتدللون


----------



## م-خالد (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م-خالد (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mo_busy (12 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا دائما ننتظر منكم الجديد


----------



## ch.eng.mohnnd (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## wagih khalid (9 نوفمبر 2011)

_*thanks*_​


----------



## محمدلفته (23 يناير 2012)

زادك الله من فضله


----------



## wagih khalid (23 يناير 2012)

_*بارك الله فيك
*_​


----------



## hk_shahin (23 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## عيون بغداد (23 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بك حياك اخوية


----------



## ودالعسكري (28 يناير 2012)

ادام الله المعرفه وحفظكم وشاكرين جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## small child (28 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا عضوة جديدة ف المنتدى
اريد دروس ف اتوكاد٢٠٠٦ انا تخصصي مسح كميات?


----------



## belhadawa (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير ونطلب منك تنزيل شرح للاصدارات الحديثة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zahranalkurdi (25 فبراير 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## iraqivisionary (25 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## القافله (25 فبراير 2013)

اشكرك جزاك الله بالف خير ياخي العزيز​


----------



## eng*aoudah (26 فبراير 2013)

thanks


----------



## repentant (26 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لكن الشرح لاوتوكاد 2000 وهو غير مفيد بسبب الوصول الى اوتوكاد 2013


----------



## nofear2710 (26 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسن احمد (27 فبراير 2013)

جــــزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## حسام الحسني (15 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## amrcivil (16 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## حيدر ناصر (16 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## ghazwan1978 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

ممتاز


----------



## healotfy (8 مارس 2014)

thank you soo much


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (8 مارس 2014)

*جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم*​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (8 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (9 مارس 2014)

*جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء*​


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (9 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## firas ramadhan (12 مارس 2014)

*شكر وتقدير*

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## ben fouad (5 يوليو 2014)

شكرررررررررررررااااااااا ..:77:


----------



## ماجد شرف (6 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bilaltaha82 (16 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

